# Problème Bootcamp



## Nico06makmak (4 Juin 2016)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je suis tout fraîchement inscris sur le forum, et je dois dire qu'il est plein de réponses utiles à divers problèmes ! Néanmoins, étant plus que néophyte sur Mac, j'ai un petit soucis concernant Bootcamp. J'ai un iso w10, mais j'ai du faire une mauvaise manip lors de la première installation. Celle-ci semblait se dérouler correctement, mon Mac a redémarré à la fin mais rien de plus, il s'est rallumé et pas moyen de comprendre comment lancer le boot. Du coup, j'ai voulu réinstaller Bootcamp, mais j'ai du faire de mauvaises manips. Maintenant, mon disque est partionné, c'est à dire que j'ai 80 go sur Macintosh HD et le reste en espace libre. Comment remettre les GO sur Macintosh HD? Et faire marcher correctement Bootcamp..

Merci d'avance de votre réponse,

Bonne soirée,

Cordialement


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juin 2016)

Salut *Nico
*
Ton problème est un grand classique* : de l'espace libre en carafe, parce que l'«Assistant BootCamp» n'a pas su, après suppression d'une partition Windows, réallouer son espace à la partition d'OS X. Sa solution est elle aussi un grand classique* : il faut passer dans le «Terminal» les commandes _ad hoc_.

Pour qu'on puisse de les donner, il est besoin au préalable d'informations logiques sur le tableau des partitions du disque de ton Mac. Pour les fournir, va à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ et lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte, saisis d'abord la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour activer la commande) --> en retour, tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des partitions du disque de ton Mac => peux-tu en faire un copier-coller ici (pas de capture en image) ?

Passe ensuite la commande (toujours informative) :

```
diskutil cs list
```
et ↩︎ --> s'il y a une format *CoreStorage* (comme l'installateur d'«El Capitan» en génère un par défaut) sur la partition de ton OS, tu vas voir s'afficher en retour l'imposant tableau d'un *Groupe de Volumes Logiques* en forme d'arborescence => idem : peux-tu en faire un copier-coller ici ?

☞ avec ces 2 tableaux (ou un seul, s'il n'y a pas de *CoreStorage*), il sera possible de te passer les commandes salvatrices...


----------



## Nico06makmak (5 Juin 2016)

Rebonjour Macomaniac et merci infiniment du temps accordé pour me répondre !

Voici donc les deux manips en c/c : 

*La première : *


```
Last login: Sun Jun  5 13:25:14 on console

MBP-de-Nicolas:~ NicoS$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            80.4 GB    disk0s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +80.0 GB    disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                78CE1466-9EF8-45C0-B175-50324B9C8B4F

                                Unlocked Encrypted

MBP-de-Nicolas:~ NicoS$
```

*Et la seconde : *
​

```
MBP-de-Nicolas:~ NicoS$ diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 3772EE9F-5951-4B3B-A45F-2B1BB952C5B0
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         80364978176 B (80.4 GB)
    Free Space:   12656640 B (12.7 MB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume CC732388-A170-4D81-BE44-D8EBCCFB9FD3
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     80364978176 B (80.4 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family DC0CF6D9-0681-4138-9982-6E64F0E97152
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         AES-XTS
        Encryption Status:       Unlocked
        Conversion Status:       Complete
        High Level Queries:      Fully Secure
        |                        Passphrase Required
        |                        Accepts New Users
        |                        Has Visible Users
        |                        Has Volume Key
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 78CE1466-9EF8-45C0-B175-50324B9C8B4F
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk1
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          80000000000 B (80.0 GB)
            Revertible:            Yes (unlock and decryption required)
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
MBP-de-Nicolas:~ NicoS$
```

Merci encore !

​


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juin 2016)

*Nico*

À la décharge de l'«Assistant Bootcamp», on dira que confronté à la "Muraille de Chine" constituée par le format *CoreStorage Chiffré* importé sur la partition *disk0s2* de ton OS, il a capitulé.

Personnellement, j'aime déjà modérément lorsque un format *CoreStorage* réside sur la partition bénéficiaire d'une opération de re-dimensionnement ; mais encore moins lorsque ce *CoreStorage* est *Chiffré* par «FileVault», car ce blindage logique tend à verrouiller la partition.

Enfin ! tu vas bien voir si la commande que je vais te donner sera honorée ou pas...

--------------------​
Fais dans la fenêtre du «Terminal» un copier-coller de :

```
sudo diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 78CE1466-9EF8-45C0-B175-50324B9C8B4F 0b
```
 et ↩︎ --> une demande de password s'affiche (commande sudo) --> tape ton mot-de-passe admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et derechef ↩︎

Cette commande lance en préalable l'utilitaire *fsck_hfs* à fin de vérification d'intégrité du système de fichiers *jhfs+* terminal de l'OS, ancré tout en haut de cet édifice logique blindé sur le *Volume Logique* exporté.

2 cas de figures sont envisageables :

*- a)* *exit code = 0* (pas d'erreurs trouvées) --> la commande va donc être passée et avec un peu de chance va réussir à dilater le *Groupe de Volumes Logiques Chiffré* pour lui faire récupérer les 40 Go d'espace libre.

*- b)* *exit code > 0* (erreurs trouvées) --> la commande va être avortée d'entrée, car l'utilitaire *fsck_hfs* ne pourrait réparer le système de fichiers de l'OS qu'après l'avoir démonté, ce qui est impossible puisqu'il est actif.

Dans ce cas => tu re-démarres par *⌘R* sur la partition de récupération «Recovery HD» > tu lances l'«Utilitaire de Disque» > tu sélectionnes dans sa colonne de gauche l'icône du volume Macintosh HD réduite et grisée, car le volume étant verrouillé lors d'un démarrage sur un Système alternatif n'est pas monté > tu vas à la barre de menus supérieure du logiciel > _Fichier_ > _Déverrouiller_ > dans le panneau qui te demande une authentification, tu tapes ton mot-de-passe de session dans l'OS > le volume *Macintosh HD*, déverrouillé, est remonté > tu déclenches un _S.O.S._ sur lui.

Si tu obtiens bien un _OK_ final > tu re-démarres sur ton OS > tu repasses la commande :

```
sudo diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 78CE1466-9EF8-45C0-B175-50324B9C8B4F 0b
```

=> si l'opération est réussie, il convient que tu *re-démarres* ton Mac, afin que le *kernel* (le noyau opérateur) prenne bien en charge la nouvelle dimension de la partition logique.

=> quoi qu'il arrive, à toi de  rendre compte ici en fin de compte du résultat de l'opération...


----------



## Nico06makmak (5 Juin 2016)

Rebonsoir,

Voici ce qui m'est indiqué : 

```
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 78CE1466-9EF8-45C0-B175-50324B9C8B4F
Started CoreStorage operation
Error: -69674: The provided Core Storage logical volume has an incorrect size; you should run whole-disk repair
MBP-de-Nicolas:~ NicoS$
```

Il me semble avoir fait ce que tu vous m'avez dit sans erreur..

Merci encore


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juin 2016)

[Tu comprends pourquoi je n'aime guère les opérations de re-dimensionnement lorsqu'en accueil il y a un format *CoreStorage*, *Chiffré* de surcroît => il y a souvent des embrouilles.]

Ce message d'erreur ne provient pas de la vérification du système de fichiers ancré sur le *Volume Logique* ; mais, avant même que cette vérification n'ait été engagée, il fait état d'une taille incorrecte du *Volume Logique* entier, et invite à faire une "_réparation de disque_" sur ce volume.

Tu peux alors tenter l'opération que j'ai décrite dans mon *b)* => démarrage sur la «Recovery HD» > déverrouillage > remontage de Macintosh HD > _S.O.S._ dessus > re-démarrage sur l'OS > repasser la commande dans le «Terminal» > voir s'il y a toujours un échec (prévisible à mon avis).

Autre manip possible (et sans doute plus adéquate) => dans le «Terminal» de ta session de l'OS, tu passes la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeVolume 78CE1466-9EF8-45C0-B175-50324B9C8B4F 0b
```
 et tu vois si elle passe. Si oui, tu *re-démarres *une fois ton Mac, et cette fois c'est la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 78CE1466-9EF8-45C0-B175-50324B9C8B4F 0b
```
 que tu engages => tu vas voir le résultat. Si tu avais un *exit Code > 0*, alors _ditto_ : tu appliques la démarche décrite dans mon *b)*.

[NB. Les 2 commandes diffèrent, car la 1ère utilise le verbe *resizeVolume*, permettant au *Volume Logique* de se dilater à l'intérieur du périmètre du *Groupe de Volumes Logiques* (le *Volume Logique* a effectivement une taille de* 80 Go* alors que le *Volume Physique* qui l'exporte a une taille de *80,4 Go*) => il s'agit donc d'essayer de faire coller le *Volume Logique* à la taille légèrement supérieure du *Volume Physique*).

La 2è commande utilise le verbe *resizeStack*, qui engage une dilatation globale du *CoreStorage* pour récupérer un espace libre externe à son périmètre. Apparemment, il faut une congruence préalable de tailles : *Volume Logique / Volume Physique* à l'intérieur d'un *CoreStorage*, pour que le dispositif d'ensemble puisse être ensuite aggrandi globalement].

--------------------​
Si tu rencontrais un échec quelle que soit la manœuvre décrite dans le *§* ci-dessus, je te conseille d'aller alors à : _Menu_  > _Préférences Système_ > _Sécurité et confidentialité_ > _FileVault_ > déverrouille le cadenas d'administration avec ton mot-de-passe admin > presse le bouton : "_*Désactiver FileVault*_".

Ce processus risque de prendre un temps certain et tu peux suivre son avancement par une barre de progression dans le panneau "_FileVault_" > évite de lancer des tâches lourdes dans ta session, car elles ralentiraient notablement l'opération de déchiffrement.

À complétion (_FileVault désactivé_) > *re-démarre * impérativement ton Mac pour que le *kernel* (_ditto_) charge le nouvel état logique de la partition de l'OS.

Repasse alors (séparément) dans le «Terminal» les commandes :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
 et fais un copier-coller de l'affichage retourné (il y a des chances que le format *CoreStorage* ait été supprimé avec le déchiffrement, et que la 2è commande retourne un :

```
No CoreStorage Logical Volume Groups found
```

Quoi qu'il en soit, il devrait alors être plus commode de re-dimensionner la partition de ton OS (tu pourras toujours après ré-activer FileVault si tu le souhaites)...

--------------------​


----------



## Nico06makmak (5 Juin 2016)

Voilà voilà, exactement comme annoncé :


```
Last login: Sun Jun  5 18:35:31 on console
MBP-de-Nicolas:~ NicoS$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            80.4 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
MBP-de-Nicolas:~ NicoS$ diskutil cs list
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
MBP-de-Nicolas:~ NicoS$
```

Du coup ça devrait être bon?


----------



## Nico06makmak (5 Juin 2016)

Et à présent, comment remettre l'intégralité du volume sur Macintosh HD? 
Désolé de poser pas mal de questions, mais je suis un peu perdu là-dedans !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juin 2016)

Je vois que tu as désactivé «FileVault» => c'était l'option la plus commode.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume /dev/disk0s2 0b
```
 et comme dit précédemment, s'il y avait un *exit Code > 1* (erreurs trouvées) à la vérification du système de fichiers, alors tu appliques le détour décrit par la «Recovery HD», et tu fais un _S.O.S._ sur ton volume *Macintosh HD* automatiquement monté > re-démarrage sur ton OS > repasser la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume /dev/disk0s2 0b
```

=> un *diskutil list* à la fin devrait te montrer que ta partition *Macintosh HD* a récupéré une taille de 120 Go environ


----------



## Nico06makmak (6 Juin 2016)

Ah génial c'est bon c'est remonté !!!!!!! Je te remercie infiniment pour ta clarté d'explication !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juin 2016)

*Nico*

Ta situation était compliquée au départ, mais la désactivation de «FileVault» a tout simplifié. Tout est rentré dans l'ordre, alors.


----------



## Varlord (2 Octobre 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> *Nico*
> 
> Ta situation était compliquée au départ, mais la désactivation de «FileVault» a tout simplifié. Tout est rentré dans l'ordre, alors.





macomaniac a dit:


> *Nico*
> 
> À la décharge de l'«Assistant Bootcamp», on dira que confronté à la "Muraille de Chine" constituée par le format *CoreStorage Chiffré* importé sur la partition *disk0s2* de ton OS, il a capitulé.
> 
> ...



excuse moi de te re-déranger pour sa mais j'ai eu un peut le meme problème que Nico06makmak et j'ai fait comme tu a dit mais ( je suis completement novice) quand tu dit mot de passe admin, il faut taper admin ou taper son mot de passe pour se connecter ou encore autre chose 

merci d'avance de me répondre 

cordialement


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2016)

Salut *Varlord
*


Varlord a dit:


> quand tu dit mot de passe admin, il faut taper admin ou taper son mot de passe pour se connecter ou encore autre chose



Oui => j'admets que ma locution : « mot-de-passe admin » peut prêter à confusion.

- Je ne veux pas dire qu'il faut taper « admin » comme mot-de-passe (comme s'il s'agissait d'une Box, où parfois le mot-de-passe par défaut permettant de se connecter à l'interface de gestion est "admin").

- Je veux dire qu'il faut taper le mot-de-passe de connexion ou de session si tu préfères : celui par lequel, en tant qu'utilisateur, tu t'authentifies pour ouvrir ta session. Le « admin » que j'ai ajouté est un simple "attribut" grammatical tendant à préciser en abrégé la nature de ce mot-de-passe : "celui de ta session d'utilisateur possédant des privilèges admin de l'OS".​
---------------​
NB. Si jamais tu as des problèmes d'espace libre que tu ne parviens pas à récupérer > passe l'une après l'autre dans le «Terminal» les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
 et poste ici les 2 tableaux retournés *en copier-coller* (et pas en prenant des photos d'écran) => il sera facile d'après ces informations de te passer la ou les commande(s) permettant sa récupération à la partition principale de l'OS.


----------

